# UK TV Help please!



## Ploop (Jul 23, 2018)

Hiya

We're slowly moving to Naxos (any other expats there?) and have my elderly mother visiting but staying in accommodation independently.

What is the best way for her to receive UK TV that can be linked up to a hotel TV in her room? Preferably that we can bring over in a suitcase ... is that possible?!

Many thanks kai euxapistw kai kalo kalokairi!

Karen


----------

